# Just at tea, stomach feels like someone has winded me all over, lower adbomen totally swollen and bottom right making lots of noises lots of movment.



## katiebabe (May 30, 2011)

Hi guys.Had to go to work today, it was hell, it always is now. By the end of the day I was feeling the same I have done for the past three months if im out of the house and moving about, winded to the pit of my stomach, like punching pains in my tummy and into my middle back.Also my left side under my ribs which has given me pain all the way through the past 3 month is now hurting when i press inbetween my ribs. does anyone know what this suggests?I have just eaten and I cant deal with this anymore!!! the whole of my bottom abdomen bladder area swells right out, its hardish, the lower right is making loads of noises and is jumping about. Further up i cant move everything so sore, bloated and winded and my back feels burning.I want my tummy to be back to the way it used to be.I also get terrible cramps and sometimes shooting pains through the centre of my stomach before a bowel movement. The urge comes on quite suddenly if you no wot i mean and I must get to the toilet.My poos are now always very dark, often sheep like. Every two weeks or so I get constipation, but i go everyday, sometimes twice. Weeks between hospital apps is just too long!!! :-( I don't no what im ment to do anymore. I cant live properly i am so sick of being this uncomfrotable, it has taken over my personaliy. Anyone with similar experiences would be nice to talk to you.ps, I have included below something I have written to give to my consultant next time I see him. I hope it will be of some use, I feel I am making slow progress.kxx Main daily symptoms sore under my left rib, often hurts when i touch it like very tender swollenSwelling in my lower abdomen like bladder area, feels so tight, some days I get so swollen and feel very blocked up down there, I get shooting pain up my bottom when I go to sit down. Like I haven’t been to the toilet in about a week.winded pains like someone is punching me in my stomach and in my back, this usually happens after eating or walking around for a matter of time. If I can’t sit down it gets worse and worse and I want to keel over. Also pain under my left rib like a punctured pain. General sore tummy all the time.Terrible bloating after a meal, don’t want to move for about 2 hours because i am that uncomfortable.Shooting severe stabbing pains through centre of my stomach, this comes on before going to the toilet sometimes.Terrible cramps, again before and sometimes during going to the toilet.Passing gas does not help or relieve my symptoms.Chest pains, back pains, (period pains are more intense)Constant burping, tummy churning (lots of movement in the lower right), when I need to toilet it often comes on very sudden and I don’t have long.Most uncomfrotable positions, (bending over, sitting upright, walking around)Most comfortable -half way between sitting up and lying down in bed.I have tried buscopan, colofac, colpermin, Amitriptyline, paracetamol, tramadol - No effectGluten free, no tea and coffee, no alcohol - no effect.I can’t live with these problems, if I am at work, after 2 hours Im in a lot of pain and struggle through the day, by the time I get home all I want to do is rest in bed all night.On my days off all I do is stop in bed and being less active and eating less makes the discomfort easier.Earlier symptomsstarted 15th AprilSuddenly, started with winded pains in tummy after lunch- turned into severe trapped wind pains all over which lasted 24hours. Assumed bugAfter felt fine for 2 days, then started again with pains, different pains though.For weeks my symptoms were;Bowel changes, going between constipation and loose stools, with lots of mucas, twice blood. ( now they are always very dark and like sheep poos)Lower back like pressure pain, like a stitch pain under left rib. (and general sore inflamed feeling all over)Very tight chest pains.THANKS FOR READING GUYS I REALLY APPRECIATE IT x


----------



## Kerith (Jul 18, 2011)

Tried an elimination diet? Go down to modified BART maybe, and then cautiously add things back in if it seems like modified BART makes you feel better. (BART= bananas, applesauce, rice, toast, but gluten free in your case.)


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hon.. this is how it goes with IBS.. You keep posting the same things and that you can't deal with it.... but.. you really don't have a choice. And I think you would feel loads better if you reached a level of acceptance about it and moved on to looking for and learning about things that could help you.You say you have tried things but you haven't tried everything ... start trying different things or taking the same things differently. ETC>>>Also.. have you read this:http://www.ibsgroup.org/node/515Take it to heart hon. You WILL feel better.


----------

